# dead tree



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Need someone to cut down and remove a big dead Pine tree in my frount yard. Time are tought so need a good price. 

rgs


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

long shot but did you check to see if homwowners ins. would cover the removal cost.....


----------

